# blizzard of 2013 connecticut



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

well it was deff a crazy storm and we had anywhere from 35-40 inchs of snow here in my area heres some pics enjoy first two are a before and after


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

more pics of snow


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

have 1 more for now i have a couple videos ill try and upload later on just got home been out since friday gona try and catch some zzzs


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

one more last place i was at with a buddy of mine with the loader


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

35-40in 

I would sleep for a week after that lol


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are some great pics and I love the before and after shots in the first two!!


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Those are some crazy pictures, I have delt with 5' drifts to 6' drifts from a blizzard a few years back but nothing like that, I dont know how you even find the drvieway. Ahhh, get some rest but looks like you got the job done.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Mackman;1593876 said:


> 35-40in
> 
> I would sleep for a week after that lol


lol i feel like i havent slept in a week calling for possible more snow here wensday nite herd 4-10 possibly then a bigger storm next weekend  headed back out in a bit have a few places to touch up on and have snow removal going on all nite:salute:


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Dondo;1594103 said:


> Those are some great pics and I love the before and after shots in the first two!!


thanks dondo i wish i took more pics but things got crazy quick


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

mklawnman;1594128 said:


> Those are some crazy pictures, I have delt with 5' drifts to 6' drifts from a blizzard a few years back but nothing like that, I dont know how you even find the drvieway. Ahhh, get some rest but looks like you got the job done.


it was a challenge all weekend but we got the job done had about 10 hours of sleep since friday gona try and catch some more zzzs


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

How many accounts and trucks do you have. It had to be hard to deal with that.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

94gt331;1594554 said:


> How many accounts and trucks do you have. It had to be hard to deal with that.


yaa we have 20commercial accounts and 35-40 driveways we maintain we have 4trucks and 5 shovelers and it took us till about 5-6am monday morning to really wrap everything up deff was a slow process to deal with we ended up picking up 3more commercial accounts as of yesterday and will be plowing out a big plaza that hasnt been touched its amazing how many places around here that are still not plowed just a ton of snow to deal with a normal storm we usually have everything wrapped up about 6hours after a storm


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Dondo;1594103 said:


> Those are some great pics and I love the before and after shots in the first two!!


No clue there was even a road there!! Right on! Let me know if ya need help - I'm stuck down in the City and on Long Island...


----------



## PremierL&L (Dec 19, 2012)

Awesome pics is that an XLS? Looks like your doing good got to snag they ones while your competitions sleeping haha.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

mjlawncare;1595183 said:


> yaa we have 20commercial accounts and 35-40 driveways we maintain we have 4trucks and 5 shovelers and it took us till about 5-6am monday morning to really wrap everything up deff was a slow process to deal with we ended up picking up 3more commercial accounts as of yesterday and will be plowing out a big plaza that hasnt been touched its amazing how many places around here that are still not plowed just a ton of snow to deal with a normal storm we usually have everything wrapped up about 6hours after a storm


Yeah a lot of guys just walked away from their accounts telling them they can not plow that much snow. lol


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

PremierL&L;1595333 said:


> Awesome pics is that an XLS? Looks like your doing good got to snag they ones while your competitions sleeping haha.


yup its a xls and i love it deff a nice plow been picking up extra work left and right from this storm no complaints coming from me doing snow removal also everynite so far


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

fordtruck661;1595335 said:


> Yeah a lot of guys just walked away from their accounts telling them they can not plow that much snow. lol


better for us right


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

got a few more pictures some of these are from friday when it started to snow


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

couple more pics


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice work and great pics!!! What a storm you guys got, sounds like this weekend could be another big one your way. How did the shovel crews hold up? You got snowblowers for them or all hand work? everyone must be beat!!!!!!!keep the pics coming.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

heres a cpl pics of one of the trucks i took yesterday


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW thats a nice truckThumbs Up


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

A storm like that is what separates the men from the boys!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Love your rig there my friend. If you got to do it all with one truck, a cclb 1 ton is the way to go.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1597645 said:


> Love your rig there my friend. If you got to do it all with one truck, a cclb 550 is the way to go.


fify.

A 3500 isn't enough for some Thumbs Up


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pics.
Did you guy's get any rain or sleet? In my area we got 40" plus with 6' to 7' drifts. Half way thru the storm it rained than sleeted for an 1/2 hour as if the snow was not enough. We were not able to plow only one due to 8' of snow for the full 1200' plus driveway. Pretty fun cleaning it out latter with the snow over the cab of the skidsteer.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

fireside;1597887 said:


> Nice pics.
> Did you guy's get any rain or sleet? In my area we got 40" plus with 6' to 7' drifts. Half way thru the storm it rained than sleeted for an 1/2 hour as if the snow was not enough. We were not able to plow only one due to 8' of snow for the full 1200' plus driveway. Pretty fun cleaning it out latter with the snow over the cab of the skidsteer.


no we never saw any rain or sleet thank god it was just all powder it was a long clean up process it got so crazy friday nite around 11pm that i sed f this and got off the road because i could not see anything wiper blades freezing up every 5min and it was snowing so hard it was impossible ti even no where you were then i got back out at 4am and took me 40min to get out of my roadi had to reverse all the way out never got stuck during the hole storm


----------

